# Premiere stalls when pressing TIVO button



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I bought a used Premiere TCD746320 with a 320GB drive. Transferred the image to a 2TB WD20EURS using the method here rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade but ran into problem with original disk errors during the copy so I used ddrescue and was able to make the copy to the 2TB drive work. Expanded it to 2TBs. Tivo reports 317 hours free. Ran KS57 and KS54 (no SMART errors).

However, for the past year every few days to a week my Tivo slows, i.e. I come home, turn the TV on, live TV is fine, push the TIVO button and the live TV goes into the small top right box still playing but no menus show up. No commands including Live work from the remote (yet the Tivo box flashes its LED so it is receiving the IR). No recordings are ever lost and all recordings continue perfectly when in this state (except of course during a power cycle). After some time the menus may fill in but mostly I have to power cycle. This has been going on for a year since the upgrade.

Lately I put it on a UPS, no change in behavior.

I'm not sure if the issue is my WD20EURS drive and the whole Advanced Format 4K issue slowing things down or the fact that my original image had issues.

I'm thinking I should try to re-image the drive with a known good image. What do you think? Where could I get a good image (either 320GB or 2TB) that I could use with DVRbars? Or is there a 4K alignment thing I could/should do?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

Apparently, until I hit 5 posts, I can't reply to a PM. So to the person that PM'd me:

Thank you. Should I do a full or quick restore in DVRbars?

I first plan to run the extended WD diags on the 2TB overnight.

To use jmfs to expand it, you're suggesting I first put the drive back into the TiVo after the restore, boot it up, clean and clear, then back to the computer for jmfs, correct? Should I do a TiVo s/w update before jmfs expansion (while in the clear and delete mode)?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

scn101 said:


> Apparently, until I hit 5 posts, I can't reply to a PM. So to the person that PM'd me:
> 
> Thank you. Should I do a full or quick restore in DVRbars?
> 
> ...


I didn't pm you but I will give you some recommendations.

After you made sure the drive is error free, I would do a full restore. That will null out any sectors that are not used in the backup image. This way every sector is overwritten and no left over data is present that could possibly have any leftover influence on the TiVo.

Yes put the drive in the TiVo and do a c&de to marry the drive to the TiVo. Doing the software update during this process is fine. In fact you can completely set up the TiVo before expanding it.

Once you are satisfied that the drive is functioning 100% (including testing the Tivo button to make sure there is no lag in the TiVo Central screen) use JMFS to expand and supersize the drive. Put it back in and test for any issues.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

I reimaged the drive with an image that was provided to me and the hangs no longer happen. Thanks to all!!!


----------

